# How do I upright my profile picture?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for any advice


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Turn it 90 degrees with pic monkey​


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It worked thanks


----------

